# Spell Stitched Template



## kayn99 (Mar 16, 2005)

Here is a basic couple of questions......

What is the ECL of a spell stitched template?

I have a party of characters that are starting as Undead and one of them wants to add this to his mummified character.  They are all starting as 6 level including what undead template they pick.   So he wants to be Mummified which is 4,  1st level cleric, and spell stitched.  Does that work?  it seems very over powered for an +1 cr.  And how would it's spell like powers work since they are off of Wisdom and not HD , he could have a lot of spells for first level if allowed.

Thank you for any advice


----------



## Shin Okada (Mar 16, 2005)

The template appeared in MM2. Then it is revised in Complete Arcane. Both of those books do not show LA for it. AFAIK no official document add LA for it.

So it is all up to you DM. Maybe better ask on House Rules board.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

+1 or +2 sounds about right, IMO. In addition to what the base undead you apply it to costs, that is.


----------



## azmodean (Mar 16, 2005)

I looked at this template for my game, in which many of the characters are undead, and found it to be incredibly overpowered.  I don't remember the details, but it gives you a significant fraction of the spellcasting ability of a mid-to-high level sorceror.

For the full template (with the max spellcasting stat)  I'd call it a LA of 3 or higher.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

azmodean said:
			
		

> For the full template (with the max spellcasting stat)  I'd call it a LA of 3 or higher.



 Half-celestial (+4) gives you better spell-like abilities - and loads of stat bonuses, immunities, flight, better DR, better SR, energy resistances, etc. as well. I can see +3, but anything more is too much.


----------



## strongbow (Mar 17, 2005)

The LA should scale with HD to be fair.


----------



## Shin Okada (Mar 17, 2005)

That is a very complex template. With high Wis, low level (or HD) character can use very high level spell as a spell-like ability. For example, using Ghoul/Ghast template, 1st-level character can have Wis of 19. If he is stitched, now he can use 6th-level spell (say, circle of death) as a spell-like  ability. So maybe you should scale LA not just with HD but with Wisdom Score too.


----------

